

Lithium-Ion Battery Prices: Moore's Law After All?  - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/12/lithium-ion_bat.html

======
btilly
It is worth noting that _The Innovator's Dilemma_ , published about a decade
ago, cited a study that the author had been involved in for the auto industry.
In that study, based on projected improvements in battery technology, the date
that electric was expected to be competitive with gasoline engines was 2020.

So yes, battery prices have been following a Moore's law trajectory (mind you
not as quickly as Moore's law goes) for a very long time now.

Incidentally _The Innovator's Dilemma_ gives a large number of other examples
of technologies that have shown exponential improvement for long periods of
time. From my memory some of the examples included how far a steamship could
go before refueling, how big a scoop a hydraulic backhoe could take, the
storage density of hard drives, and the quality of steel that mini-mills can
produce. Oh right, and battery capacity+life.

